# Bicep,Neck and Calf Size relation



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Sure ive read somewhere that your bicep, neck and calf is suppose to be similar size. Out of curiosity i measured mine and got:

14 inch Bicep

15 half inch calf

15 half inch neck

Does it mean anything ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

nathanlowe said:


> Does it mean anything ?


 No.

Come back when you have a 22 inch neck, calve and arm.

THAT will mean some thing:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol...it means you need to eat more j/k

i used to have those 3 in a pretty line but now they are all different.

means diddly unless it 20" neck, 20" arm 14" calve


----------



## The Dude (Sep 19, 2008)

Never heard that, don't think it means anything apart from the fact that they are of similar size. My calves are 17" (never worked them) & my arms are 16" (want 20" arms!) & haven't a clue what my neck size is, but going on that theory it must be in the 16-17" region. I'll measure tonight.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Con said:


> No.
> 
> Come back when you have a 22 inch neck, calve and arm.
> 
> THAT will mean some thing:thumbup1:


 Ha ha ha :laugh: :lol:

It means you have good proportions mate, nothing more.

SD


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Sure ive read somewhere that your bicep, neck and calf is suppose to be similar size. Out of curiosity i measured mine and got:
> 
> 14 inch Bicep
> 
> ...


Ah. I remember when shopping for shirts was that easy


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Is 15 and half inch your neck when relaxed?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Is 15 and half inch your neck when relaxed?


Yeh


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

What does your head do when your neck is relaxed?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> What does your head do when your neck is relaxed?


Lol! I must say you seem to be rep hunting tonight! :lol:

Here you go...


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> What does your head do when your neck is relaxed?


fall off hehe

na isnt that just a propation issue, my necks 15" my biceps are 14" and my calves are 16.5" lol so most of my powers in my legs grr


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol...

I have 13" biceps, 14.5" calves and 16" neck.....oops!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I have 17.3 inch arms, 16.5 inch neck and 17 inch calves so they're similar


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Neck - 17.5

Arms - 17.5

Calves - 18

Shame about the rest! :lol:


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

16" Bicep

16" Neck

14" Calf!

calfs are in progress :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Neck 18.5

Arms 16

calves 16

but gots 26 thighs 30 waist n 47 chest so i must look weird lolz


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

mines

15inch arms

18 inch calfs

dunno about the neck :innocent:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MXD said:


> *Neck 18.5*
> 
> Arms 16
> 
> ...


Is that flexed or what cos flexed mines 18.5 too


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

how do you flex your neck? :confused1:

Mine was while sitting up on a chair back straight like

I did actually try to tense it and nearly got cramp :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

TOBE said:


> how do you flex your neck? :confused1:


Push your traps forward, you know what i mean


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Is that flexed or what cos flexed mines 18.5 too


flexed


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Ah. I remember when shopping for shirts was that easy


I went into Fenwicks last time I was up, only to be told they don't do shirts with an 18.5" Neck :cursing:

I have one 18" which chokes me if I wear a tie with it.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

M&S and Debenhams do shirts with necks big enough for real men, Tall...


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

18" Bicep

20" Neck

21" Calves

Calves have always been pretty big tho from loads of cycling and rugby years ago


----------

